# Baby Temperature Worry



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

So, I am a little concerned about the youngest babies. Yesterday they seemed too warm. It is about 82 degrees in my house (we haven't turned on the air yet) but it got a little warmer in the evening due to cooking dinner. The thermometer in the brooder says it was between 84 and 86 degrees (over the course of 2 hours) however, the youngest babies (who are just starting to get pins) were panting constantly. The humidity is constant at 60 to 70 percent but it did drop to 50 percent during those couple hours and I did notice the babies skin getting reddish. When I realized what was going on, I gave each one a little pedialyte and hung some damp towels inside to quickly raise the humidity level. They look much better today but a couple of them are still panting. The temp this morning was 82 inside the brooder and the humidity was at 70 percent. Skin looks better but still a little more pink than I would like to see. They are eating every 3 to 4 hours and I am mixing the formula a little on the thin side. Digestion seems fine, crops are all emptying between feedings. Should I try to increase the humidity? Drop the temp? or just let it go as is? Could they have been dehydrating even with their normal feedings because the humidity was too low?


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

What are you using as a heat source? Some bulbs will cause red skin and sun burn if too close to the babies. I'd also check the thermometer, it may be calibrated wrong.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The temps in the brooder sound fine. What can cause them to overheat is when they are huddled together. Tiels body temps average approx. 105 degrees. Thinning the formula is not going to help with hydration. What this is going to do is short change them on nutrients they need for growth. Without an adequate balance of nutrients derived from the formula mixed at a normal consistency this can be stress to their bodies and generate secondary yeasty and/or bacterial problems. Rather than pdeialyte you might want to find (grocery store) some coconut water and use it to mix the formula. It is very good for hydration, and has a better balance of minerals than pedialyte.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Mentha - the lamp is a very low watt red heat lamp designed for basking reptiles. Its outside the plastic top and not pointing directly on the chicks. It was all I had on hand at the moment until I could get out and get a new heat mat. Mine shorted out and I have been stuck at work for the past few days and miss getting to the pet store before they close.

Susanne - I was thinking that the coconut water would be better than the pedalyte and am off to the store now to pick some up. Do I mix it straight in place of the water or just a percentage with water? I also did separate them into smaller huddle groups last night. Monday and Tuesday they were piled on each other all the time - 10 of them. I broke them up with a divider - the ones fully in pins and the ones without. It seems to have helped some as well.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

If you suspect they are dehydrated then use full strength as the fluid to mix the formula. as their skint-one improves reduce the ratio daily over 2-3 days til you are back to using water.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I would suggest getting a heat pad ASAP. I have a small aviary that is separated in the middle. A couple of winters ago, I used a red bulb on one side and a frosted one on the other side. The side with the red bulb kept having mysterious deaths. I suspect it was because of the red film used on it.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank you both.  Headed out to the store now (since I am off until load out tonight) to get the new pad and some coconut water.


----------

